# fatigue after eating on a low FODMAP diet



## Jenny Raye

Hi everyone,

I've been on the low fodmap diet for about a week. The first few days I felt better than I have in years; full of energy and no digestive symptoms!!! But for the past 5 or so days I am so fatigued after anything I eat that I just want to sleep. My digestive symptoms have been low, but the exhaustion is pretty difficult to deal with. I was wondering if anyone else has had this reaction or if anyone knows what might be causing it or if/when it will pass. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Are you cutting out a lot of carbs and not replacing them with the ones allowed on the low fodmap diet? Eating too few carbs can make some people feel tired.

If you are doing low fodmap by basically just removing a lot of the carbs you may need to find a few of the carbs allowed on the diet and add some back in and see if that helps.


----------



## Goldfinch

I agree, carbs provide energy. I eat a lot of rice, rice noodles and corn products, such as corn tortillas, tamales and polenta (or grits). Also make sure you get some protein, whatever doesn't irritate your gut. Simply cooked fish or chicken, low fat and non-greasy. And keep drinking lots of water. One of my staple foods when I first began the low fodmaps diet was to cook up a vat of chicken soup. I strained off the fat, then added in poached shredded chicken, carrots, and rice and then started adding other veggies that were on the low fodmaps diet. If you can eat eggs that's a good source of protein. I've discovered it's a snap to make Chinese egg drop soup by just whisking an egg and drizzling it into chicken soup right after the heat is turned off. Very comforting!


----------



## Jenny Raye

Hi,

Sorry it took so long to reply. I have been eating carbs like rice, quinoa, steel cut oats, rolled oats, polenta, and corn. But the problem is not a global fatigue all of the time (as I would expect were I not getting enough carbs), it's directly following eating for about 2 hours. I'm so exhausted that I often have to sleep. I'm having trouble working. I guess it's time to go back to the doctor! If anyone else has had this problem and found out what's causing it, please share. I will post back any important info I find out from my doctor too.


----------



## Janina

Jenny Raye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry it took so long to reply. I have been eating carbs like rice, quinoa, steel cut oats, rolled oats, polenta, and corn. But the problem is not a global fatigue all of the time (as I would expect were I not getting enough carbs), it's directly following eating for about 2 hours. I'm so exhausted that I often have to sleep. I'm having trouble working. I guess it's time to go back to the doctor! If anyone else has had this problem and found out what's causing it, please share. I will post back any important info I find out from my doctor too.


Oh I get that if I don't eat enough protein and a dense complex carbohydrate and for me that's low blood sugar. For example for lunch my protein source was almond butter and that won't do it for me, I usually have some chicken or eggs, etc. I know I will crash if I don't eat a snack, so I've packed a snack with protein and a carb. Please let us know how you are doing and what your doctor says. I hope you feel well soon.


----------



## Jenny Raye

Janina,

Thanks for the info. That makes sense because I'm eating more complex carbs than I usually do and I'm not eating that much protein (I don't eat very much meat in general and on fodmap I can't eat beans/legumes). I'll try to add more meat/eggs and see if that helps. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Janina

You are welcome. I have learned that if I start out with plenty of protein at breakfast right away when I wake up, it sets the stage for stable blood sugar. If I wait too long to eat, or just eat something carby, it seems my whole day is off. I also find adding a little extra healthy fat to my meals, such as olive oil, helps my blood sugar stay more steady so that I don't have that sense of getting all exhausted.


----------



## rob-d

How far apart are your meals and how many do you have in a day. You should definitely aim for 5-6 meals at least a day, don't make them all massive meals but about equal size. This gives your body a constant source of energy and boosts up your metabolism. Here's my diet, I'm eating to put on muscle but this is a diet that would be suitable for anybody, just decide your own portion sizes

Meal 1 (7am) - Oats with cinnamon, peanut butter, scoop of protein, 1tbps olive oil (all mixed up and topped with a cup of berries)

Meal 2 (10am) - Gluten free bread with turkey, ham, cheese, lettuce, tomato

Meal 3 (1pm) - Chicken, Basmati Rice, 1 cup of carrot & green beans, lactose free yoghurt, 1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4 (4pm) - Chicken tortilla wrap (with 2 wraps) with lettuce & tomato

Meal 5 (6pm - Pre workout shake) - 500ml water with oats, peanut butter, olive oil, cinnamon

Meal 6 (7.30pm - Post workout) - 1 scoop of whey protein

Meal 7 (9.00pm) - Fish/Beef, spuds, 1 cup of veg, 1 tbsp olive oil, some plain biscuits

Meal 8 (10.30pm) - Casein protein shake and if I'm hungry I'll have some quionoa as well with a tin of tuna

I get easily fatigued from food but this diet has my energy and conentration levels very high all the time


----------



## CassandraBorradale

Hello I have been experiencing the same thing and was easily sleeping in bed for two days. 
First couple of days on low-FODMAP I felt great then suddenly overwhelmingly exhaustion that also made me feel depressed because I was bed bound.
I tried everything - upping my iron intake, uping my Vitamin B and Vitamin D supplements. Caffeine of course.
Then on the off chance I ate a handful of green grapes: 5 minutes later and BAM I felt the fog lift and my muscles stop being fatigued and I feel normal again. Can't explain it, worked for me


----------

